# 8" Bionic Wrench



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

Guaranteed forever.


----------



## Raskal (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting, I just saw this tool in the Canadian Home workshop "Best tools of 2010". Of course, this was the Canadian version (it's in Metric).
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/Wrenches/SpecialtyWrenches/PRD~0584588P/Mastercraft%252BBionic%252BWrench.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Bitmugger (Sep 29, 2009)

I have two of these (no not Metric and Imperial, large and small). Occasionally useful for crimping the connector on a coax cable and sometimes when I need to provide all around squeeze pressure on something but otherwise sits in the junk drawer. Actually I do grab it sometimes to hold threaded rod from turning as it grips at 6 points so I don't crush the threads.

I am glad you find yours useful, I cannot think of a single situation I would grab this over (for example) an adjustable crescent wrench for actual use on nuts/bolts. They are a gimmick in my opinion. One of those gifts at Christmas you just smile and thank the person for. I do agree they seem very well made.


----------

